# BROKEN NFS SERVER OR MIDDLEWARE



## tpfiler (Sep 28, 2021)

Hello,

I am currently having an issue mounting a remote (LAN) file directory from a Truenas server on to a freebsd virtual machine (13.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p3) unaltered kernel.
I set /etc/fstab in this manner:


```
10.111.111.70:/mnt/storage /home/user/backup nfs rw,hard,intr 0 0
```

I rebooted the freebsd vm and tried to ls the mounted directory and I get this error: `ls: .: Identifier removed`

So I checked dmesg and see:

```
newnfs: server '10.111.111.70' error: fileid changed. fsid 0:0: expected fileid 0x2, got 0x22. (BROKEN NFS SERVER OR MIDDLEWARE)
newnfs: server '10.111.111.70' error: fileid changed. fsid 0:0: expected fileid 0x2, got 0x22. (BROKEN NFS SERVER OR MIDDLEWARE)
newnfs: server '10.111.111.70' error: fileid changed. fsid 0:0: expected fileid 0x2, got 0x22. (BROKEN NFS SERVER OR MIDDLEWARE)
newnfs: server '10.111.111.70' error: fileid changed. fsid 0:0: expected fileid 0x2, got 0x22. (BROKEN NFS SERVER OR MIDDLEWARE)
newnfs: server '10.111.111.70' error: fileid changed. fsid 0:0: expected fileid 0x2, got 0x22. (BROKEN NFS SERVER OR MIDDLEWARE)
newnfs: server '10.111.111.70' error: fileid changed. fsid 0:0: expected fileid 0x2, got 0x22. (BROKEN NFS SERVER OR MIDDLEWARE)
newnfs: server '10.111.111.70' error: fileid changed. fsid 0:0: expected fileid 0x2, got 0x22. (BROKEN NFS SERVER OR MIDDLEWARE)
newnfs: server '10.111.111.70' error: fileid changed. fsid 0:0: expected fileid 0x2, got 0x22. (BROKEN NFS SERVER OR MIDDLEWARE)
newnfs: server '10.111.111.70' error: fileid changed. fsid 0:0: expected fileid 0x2, got 0x22. (BROKEN NFS SERVER OR MIDDLEWARE)
newnfs: server '10.111.111.70' error: fileid changed. fsid 0:0: expected fileid 0x2, got 0x22. (BROKEN NFS SERVER OR MIDDLEWARE)
newnfs: Logged 10 times about fileid corruption; going quiet to avoid spamming logs excessively. (Limit is: 10).
```

Any ideas what I am doing wrong on the Freebsd side or is this a Truenas issue and I should ask there?

If you need other details I could not think of, please let me know.

Thank you for any guidance you may offer.


----------

